# Multimetro Digital M890D SILVER ELECTRONICS



## GSXRK6

Hola a todo el foro. Necesito el diagrama de un Multimetro Digital Silver Electronics modelo 
M890D, el cual ultimamente me esta fallando al medir. Lo he desmontado y el interior esta como nuevo, tiene varios condensadores electroliticos que he comprobado y estan bien y otros condensadores que no tienen ninguna leyenda en su cuerpo y no puedo saber si estan OK.
Si alguien lo tiene y fuera tan amable de pasarlo, se lo agradeceria.
Tengo el manual del usuario en español, si alguien lo necesita que lo haga saber y lo subo al foro.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

M890D es el modelo de miles de testers chinos...yo tengo uno que compre por 70 pesos argentinos alguna vez y funciona muy bien...peeeero, se va descalibrando al medior ohms por ejemplo.

El error actual está en 7ohms jajaja


Pero bueno ya lo voy a calibrar...ahora, esquemas tengo muchos en casa...llego, te hago un archivo RAR y te lo subo


----------



## solaris8

te dejo el del modelo m890d y el m890g


----------



## DJ DRACO

Buen aporte vieja, me va a servir para mi multimetro...tengo que calibrarle un poco el ohmmetro


----------



## GSXRK6

Hola Solaris 8. Muchisimas gracias por pasarme el diagrama y compartir tu tiempo conmigo.
Gracias.


----------

